# Grex Pin Nailer Review P635



## rikkor

Pin nailers are great in certain applications. I have one and find it very useful, too. (Not a Grex, however)


----------



## MsDebbieP

shooting into the air… other types has to be pressed against something first, right?
Good thing the trigger has an awkward safety feature


----------



## mrtrim

what guage is this gun ? i actually prefer the trigger saftey . i have it on my 23 ga, pinner and wish all my pinners had it . i have to pin returns on very small mouldings and with a nose saftey , by the time i apply enough pressure to push the saftey down ive mialigned the piece


----------



## StevePWL

Hi mrtrim,
The Grex is a 23 ga pinner. I like not having the nose safety so you don't get that misalignment problem. The nose guard is very good too and prevents dimpling, even in soft pine.
Steve


----------



## JohnGray

Yet another "must have" tool…...good review. Does this tool buying thing ever end? ;>) Hope not!
From an admitted tool junkie.


----------



## mrtrim

thanks for the info steve


----------



## dalec

Thanks for the review. I know one LJ who wrote several months ago who purchased the Grex and was not so pleased with the Grex. I recall the Grex was not driving the pins in properly. Some of the discussion suggested it may have had to do with the quality of the pins being used.

What brand pins have you been using?

Dalec


----------



## dennis

That would be my gun. I've used it with short pins and love it. Pine to pine it would probably do the two inch pins. Building cabinets and counter tops it just does not cut it. Will not shoot into particle board very well. Knowing what I know I'd get the 1 3/8 inch model and forget about the longer pinned model.


----------



## StevePWL

dalec, I use the Grex pins and haven't had a problem so far.


----------



## dennis

Those are grex pins in my gun also.


----------



## timmytimmy

I just bought the Grex 645 this weekend and love it! Alot of money but as with moost tools, worth every penny. Feels very well made.


----------



## DaveHerron

I use an Air Locker pinner (about $50). The only problem I have with it is the nose safety gets in the way when shooting in tight spaces. Other than that, and the occasional pin that does not go where you want it (has a tendency to follow the grain alot) it's worked just fine. If I purchased another, it would not have a nose safety. I would not bother trying to shoot pins longer that 1 3/16" unless the wood is extremely soft and straight grained.


----------



## RyanShervill

Dennis, what PSI are you running your gun at? Something doesn't compute.

I'm in the middle of doing an extensive review for the one I won in the challenge…..Just got some more nails to test further, but I can say that my gun at 90 PSI will drive 2" nails into oak, 1" nails into cocobolo, and shorts into….and some people are going to cring at this….3/4" aluminum plate. Hey, I like to REALLY test the tools I review 

Stay tuned for my full report in the next week or so, but I have to say I am extremely impressed with what this pinner will do


----------



## dennis

I've run it as high as 110. After I quit trying to shoot on face frames or counter top edging I'm a little happier with it, but that is why I bought it. Has a tendancy to curl up between the alder and the particle board. Any sanding exposes the head. I love the way it feels. I would really like to try their staple gun. When I shoot 1/2 pins I grab it and leave my portacable in the trailer. I did have to replace the piston to get it to work, so I might just have one that was made on a friday.


----------



## JCAT

Dennis and I have had conversation about his issues and we replaced a driver piston assembly for him. We also have found that increasing air pressure to 110 - 115 when fastening in harder woods improves driver life. 
We want any who has any issue to please give us a "heads up," for us to help resolve.


----------



## JCAT

Oh…. one other suggestion… when using any tool with a chisal point, if possible, "cut" the grain….don't "split" the grain….. the fastener will less likely travel out the side….. not 100% so don't put your hand in the way.


----------



## a1Jim

I have had one since early o8 does a great job shoots nails up to 2" that you hardly see the nail hole.


----------



## cabinetmaster

We use one with the 2" pins for putting up molding and it works great. Even in the hardest of woods.


----------



## sawDawg

Has anybody been going through the drivers for these guns like I have. I just bought two more from Woodcraft for $50 each. Its getting pretty expensive. I have gone through about 6 so far. I love this gun and doing what we do you can't beat it. Just pricy for drivers.


----------



## JCAT

Good morning SawDawg…..

Some months ago we offered some advise for keeping driver breakage to a minimum….try these suggestions….. we would also like to add, that you may need to check the alignment of the driver as it relates to the nose of the tool, sometimes dropping or using the tool to move your project, may cause an issue.

Try the following:

1. Remove fasteners from the tool.

2. Remove the front plate from the tool.

3 Loosen the two screw that hold the back plate of the nose to the casting.

4. Dry fire the tool, and hold the trigger so the "Driver" stays down.

5. Check the "Driver" as it relates to the center of the back plate.

6. If the "Driver" is not centered…..tap the back plate one way or the other… until it is centered.

7. Tighten the screws that old the back plate.

8. Reassembly the front plate on the tool.

If you continue to have this issue…. please contact me through my web site: JCATS1.com

These are great pinners and I know that GREX wants you to be a satisfied customer…. as do I!!!!


----------



## Dustin

I've got the 2" model, just used it for the first time on an install job. I can't even see the nails! Woah, love Grex. The best part is there is virtually no kick to it. Push the button and it's in perfectly. So nice.


----------

